# wasn das fürn effekt???



## Precog (11. November 2002)

hi,

ich bin heute mal durch zufall auf die page hier gekommen, und hab da son komischen effekt gesehen.
wenn ich die seite aufrufe, wird sie langsam eingeblendet,
und wenn ich auf eine andere gehe, wird sie kreisförmig wieder ausgeblendet... wie mach ich sowas??
ich hab mir schon den html code angeguckt, aber ich sehe die stelle nicht.
kann auch sein. dass ich einfach n bissl blind bin 

vielleicht seht ihr es mit euren geschulten augen ja 

cu,
victork

PS: komisch, wenn man auf den link klickt, kommt der effekt net,
nur wenn man die adresse: http://www.alien.de eingibt...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. November 2002)

<meta http-equiv="Page-Exit" content="revealTrans(Duration=1.0,Transition=3)">

Variationen gibt es auch:

· Wert ändern, Transiton, müssten Werte von 1-23 gehen!
· Oder statt "Page-Exit" - "Page-Enter" verwenden


----------



## rawuza (12. November 2002)

wird das einfach im header eingesetzt?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. November 2002)

jop :|


----------



## sam (12. November 2002)

unter http://msdn.microsoft.com/workshop/author/filter/filters.asp findet ihr die komplette erklärung zu diesem ie-only-käse...


----------

